# MJ Preston's son attacked!



## MJ Preston (May 20, 2012)

On May 17 at approximately  at 11:45 PM my middle son was attacked and beaten in my driveway by two  perpetrators accompanied by a female. The female stayed in the minivan  the attackers used to stalk my son to our home. Using tire irons they  caught my son off guard and beat him unconscious, while the female in  the van looked on. My son also has epilepsy and during the beating he  had a seizure. 

We are well aware of who initiated the attempt on our son's life and  there is an active investigation ongoing, but I am appealing to anyone  who may have heard something that will lead us to the attackers who we  have both DNA and can identify. Our son is recovering and dealing with  the trauma, both physical and mental, but we need these individuals  brought to justice, in particular the female who we know was the  instigator. If you have any information you can email me at mjpreston2010@gmail.com. All tips will be confidential. We only need to know the whereabouts of the attackers so that the police can arrest them. 

To the two men who attacked our son, we are actively searching for and  will find you. You have been coerced into attacking are son by an  individual who has done this sort of thing before. It would be in your  best interest to turn yourself in and give her up before she is  eventually arrested and turns on you. I am a retired soldier, 

I will not relent until this is over. We are coming for you.
Mark J Preston

To the moderators of Writing Forums. I am posting this in an attempt to get the word out on the web. If you wish to remove this post or move it to another section I will completely understand. As time is of the essence I posted this quickly without seeking the permission of Baron. I leave this to your discretion, but if I could ask members to bump this thread to raise awareness it may help in finding the scumbags who made an attempt on our sons life.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Baron (May 20, 2012)

This is appalling, Mark.  In circumstances like this, bending the rules isn't a problem.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 20, 2012)

Jesus, this is shocking! Who would do something like that?


----------



## MJ Preston (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Baron. It has been a stressful few days. It is my hope that by bumping this information in multiple venues including social media we will get a tip leading us to the perpetrators. I would like to ask that anyone with a facebook or any other social media please cut and paste my post so we can get bring these scumbags to justice.


----------



## Sam (May 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this, Mark. Disgusting.


----------



## Trilby (May 20, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and your son and family. I hope you find the perpetrators soon.


----------



## Writ (May 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear your son and your family has to go through this, Mark. 

I wish your son a full mental and physical recovery. And I would hope his mother could remain strong through this too. Best of luck to you and yours. 

Semper.


----------



## MJ Preston (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;SzEKPfTTeUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzEKPfTTeUU&amp;feature=g-upl[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 20, 2012)

How the heck did this happen? And WHY? Are you allowed to discuss it publicly?


----------



## Gumby (May 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Mark. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your son and family. The perpetrators are  Scumbags indeed.


----------



## Foxee (May 20, 2012)

Mark, I am so sorry to hear this, it's an evil day for your family. Expecting justice for your son. You have our support from here. ~Foxee


----------



## IanMGSmith (May 21, 2012)

...terrible, hope the criminals are brought to justice.


----------



## MJ Preston (May 21, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> How the heck did this happen? And WHY? Are you allowed to discuss it publicly?



There is a connection to another incident, but I am not at liberty to discuss it as it could scuttle the investigation.


----------



## CFFTB (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for your son but hopeful for his recovery. I should (but I really don't) feel sorry for the criminals _when_ they're found. As tempting though as it would be to go Rambo on them, that may also hurt the investigation and legal proceedings.


----------



## Trilby (May 22, 2012)

CFFTB said:


> I should (but I really don't) feel sorry for the criminals _when_ they're found.



I don't understand, why should you 'feel sorry for the criminals'?

-----------

You can call these 'people'- criminals, scumbags or whatever, but let's get one thing straight these 'people/animals' are cowards of the first-degree.


----------



## Foxee (May 22, 2012)

Trilby said:


> I don't understand, why should you 'feel sorry for the criminals'?
> 
> -----------
> 
> You can call these 'people'- criminals, scumbags or whatever, but let's get one thing straight these 'people/animals' are cowards of the first-degree.


Hopefully because nobody would want to be in their shoes once they're caught.


----------



## Kat (May 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I hope these people are caught soon.


----------



## Mr mitchell (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Mark.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 24, 2012)

Just three more burdens on taxpayers.


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 25, 2012)

I bet they wouldn't have tried a tire iron on daddy. Geez, you look like a biker.


----------

